# What's the meaning of condition code "XT"?



## kehan_xu_au (8 December 2008)

hi,

i am the begginer of stock trader. i just want to know what's the meaning of condition code, like "XT", where i see in the course of sale.

as i know "XT" means crossing but what's the meaning of crossing?

anyone who explain the code for me is highly appreciated.


----------



## bas (8 December 2008)

A crossing is where the same firm buys and sells the stock. It is usually done for larger amounts or to "jump" the queue at a price point as crossing orders get around the time priority.


----------

